# 2014 Sentra "click/tap" noise, transmission?



## kandmintx (Nov 13, 2016)

I've searched the forum but there doesn't seem to be much in response as it addresses what I am hearing. I'm hoping someone here can help.

Within the last 10K miles or so, my 2014 Sentra (CVT) exhibits a noticeable "click/tap" upon shifting or accelerating either from a stop or after a slow down on the freeway. The car has over 58k miles so if it indeed has a transmission problem, I'd like to address it while it's still under warranty. It drives fine but the "click/tap" has become more noticeable and I'm worried I'll be saddled with a large repair bill at some point.

I should mention that my owners manual does not state at what mileage interval the CVT fluid needs to changed...except for an asterisk listing other Nissan models.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Sure it is from the CVT? Is it possible the clicking on acceleration is from the driver's front or pass's front hub/axle end/hub bearing area?


----------



## kandmintx (Nov 13, 2016)

Car guy said:


> Sure it is from the CVT? Is it possible the clicking on acceleration is from the driver's front or pass's front hub/axle end/hub bearing area?


Thanks for your response. No, I am not sure. I know only that it happens intermittently upon shifting into D or R... and during acceleration (or deceleration - as I noticed today).

If what you say IS the issue, would this be covered under my remaining drivetrain warranty or am I facing a substantial repair bill?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Is there a (separate) Service (Maintenance) Manual in the glove box, along with the OM? The interval schedules would be in there, if not the OM. 

Well, could be either (the CVT or the axle end/bearing surface issue - or less likely a CVT linkage issue), as in both instances load is being applied/changed (shifting, accel, decel).

Was the CVT fluid ever flushed? And, with NS CVT fluid? Just curious. You can't check the level, because Nissan took away the CVT dipsticks from the owners.

There is a Nissan TSB for clicking under accel/take-off. But, it only spans '10-'12 Sentra model years ... but also spans 8 other Nissan models with varying years. So, not sure if they will agree to or decline under the warranty.

CVTs are an expansive and known issue, and Nissan has call #s established for the techs at the dealerships. I would think if it is THAT, then, yes, IT would be under your warranty period ... barely, but still. But, not uncommon for places to say normal, pushing it back out of the period till the cost then becomes the owner's.

Could you post an audio/video of the sound occurring, along with a view of the tach and spdo, in the video?

Here is part of the axle-clicking TSB (basically, they slide the axles back to gain access to the bearing surfaces and then grease those surfaces; then re-secure the axles/wheel):

NTB12-055a July9, 2012
2009-2012; CLICKING NOISE FROM FRONT AXLE DURING TAKE-OFF/ACCELERATION
APPLIED VEHICLES: 2009 – 2012 Murano (Z51) 2010 – 2012 Altima (L32/CL32/L32H) 2011 – 2012 cube (Z12) 2011 – 2012 Juke (F15) 2010 – 2012 Maxima (A35) 2010 – 2012 Rogue (S35) 2010 – 2012 Sentra (B16) 2010 – 2012 Versa (C11/N17) 2011 – 2012 Quest (E52)
IF YOU CONFIRM:
Customers concern of a “clicking” noise coming from either left or right front axles during take-off/acceleration.
ACTION:
Apply Molykote M77 grease (P/N 44003-7S000) to the front wheel drive shaft bearing surfaces.


BTW, next time you're at a dealer, walk around to the shop and you'll likely see large black or brown cartons of CVTs ... coming and going.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Toddhardy (Aug 28, 2019)

kandmintx said:


> I've searched the forum but there doesn't seem to be much in response as it addresses what I am hearing. I'm hoping someone here can help.
> 
> Within the last 10K miles or so, my 2014 Sentra (CVT) exhibits a noticeable "click/tap" upon shifting or accelerating either from a stop or after a slow down on the freeway. The car has over 58k miles so if it indeed has a transmission problem, I'd like to address it while it's still under warranty. It drives fine but the "click/tap" has become more noticeable and I'm worried I'll be saddled with a large repair bill at some point.
> 
> I should mention that my owners manual does not state at what mileage interval the CVT fluid needs to changed...except for an asterisk listing other Nissan models.


I recently bought a used 2014 Sentra and noticed that it’s making the exact same noise you described. Did you figure out what it was?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

kandmintx said:


> Within the last 10K miles or so, my 2014 Sentra (CVT) exhibits a noticeable "click/tap" upon shifting or accelerating either from a stop or after a slow down on the freeway.


Does the noise occur at a steady speed. Can you locate the source of the noise; front or back, left or right of the car. Is the noise more noticeable when making a left or right turn; if so, the problem could be a worn CV joint. You could also have a worn wheel bearing.


----------



## Toddhardy (Aug 28, 2019)

I only hear it when I accelerate from a complete stop or after slowing down. It sounds like it’s coming from the rear passenger side of the car. Haven’t noticed anything when turning right or left; just when accelerating. Drives great otherwise.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the noise is truly coming from the rear of the car, then here are the possible causes:


- Worn wheel bearing.
- Worn shock absorber.
- Worn/loose suspension bushings or missing pieces of the bushings.


----------



## Numb3rs311 (Sep 6, 2019)

rogoman said:


> If the noise is truly coming from the rear of the car, then here are the possible causes:
> 
> 
> - Worn wheel bearing.
> ...


 Dude this problem is not a suspension issue . It’s TRANSMISSION ... this happens when shifting the car from D to P and vice versa and also when stopping or going ... i have this same issue and I’m about to bring it in and hopefully they fix it but honestly it’s some kind of rod or mechanism that clamps or moves when first gear is engaged so without taking the tranny apart I think all they can do is replace fluid


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Numb3rs311 said:


> Dude this problem is not a suspension issue . It’s TRANSMISSION ... this happens when shifting the car from D to P and vice versa and also when stopping or going ... i have this same issue and I’m about to bring it in and hopefully they fix it but honestly it’s some kind of rod or mechanism that clamps or moves when first gear is engaged so without taking the tranny apart I think all they can do is replace fluid


Instead of being feisty, *READ *what the *OP *posted about where he thinks the noise is coming from:


Toddhardy said:


> I only hear it when I accelerate from a complete stop or after slowing down. It sounds like it’s coming from the rear passenger side of the car. Haven’t noticed anything when turning right or left; just when accelerating. Drives great otherwise.


----------



## Numb3rs311 (Sep 6, 2019)

rogoman said:


> Instead of being feisty, *READ *what the *OP *posted about where he thinks the noise is coming from:


It’s the tranny . No questions about it , I’ve driven 3 sentras and they all do that same tranny click


----------

